# Cluj-Napoca - The Treasure City of Transylvania, Romania



## Pop Bogdan

*Avram Iancu square*


Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



*The Orhthodox Cathedral*


Cluj-Napoca - Dormition of the Theotokos Orthodox Cathedral by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Dormition of the Theotokos Orthodox Cathedral by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



*The 2014 Opera Ball*


Cluj-Napoca - The Opera Ball 2014 (first evening) - The National Theatre & Romanian Opera building by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



*Eroilor (Heroes) Boulevard*


Cluj-Napoca - Eroilor Avenue by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*The Prefecture Palace*


Cluj-Napoca - The Prefecture Palace by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



*''St. Peter'' roman-catholic church*


Cluj-Napoca - Saint Peter Roman-Catholic church by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



*The Reformed church with two towers*


Cluj-Napoca - Reformed church by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



*21 Decembrie 1989 street*


Cluj-Napoca - 21 Decembrie 1989 street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Casa Învățătorului (Teacher's house)*




Cluj-Napoca - Teacher's house by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Teacher's house by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Teacher's house by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Teacher's house by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Teacher's house by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Gheorgheni district*- it is located in the south-east area of the city. It was built in the 1960s during the Ceaușescu Regime and in my opinion is better than the others communist districts from Cluj due to its many green spaces.




Cluj-Napoca - Gheorgheni by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Gheorgheni by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Gheorgheni by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Gheorgheni by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Gheorgheni by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Gheorgheni by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Gheorgheni by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*The building of the National Theatre and Romanian Opera*




Cluj-Napoca - Nationala Theatre and Romanian Opera building by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Nationala Theatre and Romanian Opera building by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Nationala Theatre and Romanian Opera building by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Nationala Theatre and Romanian Opera building by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​

*The Opera's park* - situated behind the building 




Cluj-Napoca - Opera's park by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Some buildings on Horea street ... (Horea street connect the main railway station to the center of the city).




Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


*The Neolog Synagogue * - it was built between 1886 - 1887 after the plans of Izidor Hegner. It was partially damaged in 1927 by Iron Guard (and then reconstructed by the Romanian government) and in 1944 the bombardments of the neighbouring railway station (being restored in 1951).


Cluj-Napoca - Neolog Synagogue on Horea street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


*The faculty of Letters*




Cluj-Napoca - Faculty of Letters (UBB) on Horea street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy

Very nice shots, even on this cloudy and rainy days


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Avram Iancu'' square* - with Avram Iancu statue and the Orthodox Cathedral




Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu statue by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''Dormition of the Theotokos'' Orthodox Cathedral by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*The main railway station *- It is located near the city center. It was designed and built by Hungarian architect Ferenc Pfaff in 1902.




Cluj-Napoca railway station by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca railway station by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca railway station by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca railway station - Steam locomotive by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

A steam locomotive from 1957(with a maximum speed of 80 km/h) is exhibited near the station.




Cluj-Napoca railway station - Steam locomotive by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca railway station - Steam locomotive by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca railway station - Steam locomotive by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca railway station - Steam locomotive by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca railway station - Steam locomotive by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca railway station by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Bánffy Palace - Art museum*

It was designed by the German architect Johann Eberhard Blaumann.Built between 1774 and 1775 it is considered the most representative for the baroque style of Transylvania. The first owner of the palace was the Hungarian duke György Bánffy (1746–1822), the governor of Transylvania.




Cluj-Napoca - Bánffy Palace by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Bánffy Palace by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Bánffy Palace by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Bánffy Palace by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Eroilor (Heroes') Avenue*




Cluj-Napoca - Heroes' Avenue (Bulevardul Erolior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Lupa Capitolina by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Heroes' Avenue (Bulevardul Erolior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Heroes' Avenue (Bulevardul Erolior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Heroes' Avenue (Bulevardul Erolior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Eroilor (Heroes') Avenue*



Cluj-Napoca - Heroes' Avenue (Bulevardul Erolior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Heroes' Avenue (Bulevardul Erolior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Heroes' Avenue (Bulevardul Erolior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Heroes' Avenue (Bulevardul Erolior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Eroilor (Heroes') Avenue*




Cluj-Napoca - Heroes' Avenue (Bulevardul Erolior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Heroes' Avenue (Bulevardul Erolior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Heroes' Avenue (Bulevardul Erolior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Heroes' Avenue (Bulevardul Erolior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Heroes' Avenue (Bulevardul Erolior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Eroilor (Heroes') Avenue*




Cluj-Napoca - Heroes' Avenue (Bulevardul Erolior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Heroes' Avenue (Bulevardul Erolior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Heroes' Avenue (Bulevardul Erolior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Heroes' Avenue (Bulevardul Erolior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Heroes' Avenue (Bulevardul Erolior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## De Klauw

I like it a lot. I never had a clear image of Romanian cities. But this one looks quite nice. Lot's of historic buildings. It looks like a mixture of different European styles: in my opinion it looks a bit like the typical middle European city (like in Hungary and Poland) mixed with impressive 19th century architecture (which looks a bit French).


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Transfiguration'' Greek-Catholic Cathedral*




Cluj-Napoca - ''Transfiguration'' Greek-Catholic Cathedral by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''Transfiguration'' Greek-Catholic Cathedral by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''Transfiguration'' Greek-Catholic Cathedral by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''Transfiguration'' Greek-Catholic Cathedral (interior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''Transfiguration'' Greek-Catholic Cathedral (interior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''Transfiguration'' Greek-Catholic Cathedral (interior - Stained glass representing Saint Anne) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''Transfiguration'' Greek-Catholic Cathedral (interior - Stained glass) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca - Berde palace on King Ferdinand street (1889-1990) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Berde palace on King Ferdinand street (1889-1900) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



*Someșul Mic river*


Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



*Memorandumului street*


Cluj-Napoca - Memorandum street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Memorandum street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Phones Palace*


Cluj-Napoca - Brutalist building (1968) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



*City Hall*


Cluj-Napoca City Hall (1896-1897) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



*Matia Corvin street*


Cluj-Napoca - Matia Corvin street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



Matthias Corvinus house


Cluj-Napoca - Matia Corvin street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Lovely town with nice architecture!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

^^ Thanks Christos kay:




*Piața Unirii - Unification square*

Here are two landmarks: ''Saint Michael'' church and Matthias Corvinus Monument.




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square (Piața Unirii) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square (Piața Unirii) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square (Piața Unirii) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square (Piața Unirii) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

In the first picture is a view towards Eroilor Avenue 


Cluj-Napoca - Unification square (Piața Unirii) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square (Piața Unirii) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square (Piața Unirii) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square (Piața Unirii) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - The New York Palace by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca - Unification square (Piața Unirii) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




The ruins of the Roman settlement Napoca


Cluj-Napoca - The ruins of Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square (Piața Unirii) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



Jósika Palace (renovated in 1828 - MDCCCXXVIII)


Cluj-Napoca - Jósika palace by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



Áron Márton statue


Áron Márton statue in Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*St. Michael's Church*



It is the second largest church (after the Black Church of Brașov) in the geographical region of Transylvania, Romania. The nave is 50 meters long and 24 meters wide, the apse is 20×10 m. The tower with its height of 76 meter (80 meter including the cross) is the highest one in Transylvania.

The oldest of its sections is the altar, inaugurated in 1390, while the newest part is the clock tower, which was built in Gothic Revival style (1837-1862).






Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church in Unification square by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church in Unification square by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*St. Michael's Church* - seen from the other side





Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*St. Michael's Church* 

A side gate


Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



The tower


Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*St. Michael's Church (interior)*




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church (interior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church (interior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church (interior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church (interior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church (interior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*St. Michael's Church (interior)*




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church (interior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church (interior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church (interior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church (interior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church (interior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church (interior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*St. Michael's Church (interior)*




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church (interior) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church (interior - Stained glass) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church (interior - Stained glass) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church (interior - Stained glass) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## midrise

:?:?..Great pix of a region many people only know about from the story of Dracula and the movies.....Thanks for showing us the real Transylvania, which looks very appealing..:hmm:....kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Matthias Corvinus Monument*



It is composed of five statues depicting King Matthias (equestrian) and his four generals. It was opened in 1902 and it was build by János Fadrusz and Lajos Pákey.



Cluj-Napoca - Matthias Corvinus Monument by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Matthias Corvinus Monument by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



Matthias Corvinus


Cluj-Napoca - Matthias Corvinus Monument by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



Blasius Magyar & Pál Kinizsi (Pavel Chinezu)


Cluj-Napoca - Matthias Corvinus Monument by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



Szapolyai István & Stephen Báthory


Cluj-Napoca - Matthias Corvinus Monument by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Some shots from the Cetățuie (Citadel) hill...




Cluj-Napoca seen from ''Cetatuie (Citadel)'' Hill by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca seen from ''Cetatuie (Citadel)'' Hill by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca seen from ''Cetatuie (Citadel)'' Hill by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca seen from ''Cetatuie (Citadel)'' Hill by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca seen from ''Cetatuie (Citadel)'' Hill by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca seen from ''Cetatuie (Citadel)'' Hill by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca seen from ''Cetatuie (Citadel)'' Hill by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca seen from ''Cetatuie (Citadel)'' Hill by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca seen from ''Cetatuie (Citadel)'' Hill by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca seen from ''Cetatuie (Citadel)'' Hill by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca seen from ''Cetatuie (Citadel)'' Hill by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Franciscan Church by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca - ''Cetatuie'' (Citadel) hill by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca - Cluj Arena by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''St. Michael'' Roman-Catholic church by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''Cetatuie'' (Citadel) hill by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Chemistry Faculty Building*




Cluj-Napoca - Chemistry Faculty (UBB) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Chemistry Faculty (UBB) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Chemistry Faculty (UBB) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Chemistry Faculty (UBB) by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


*Cardinal Iuliu Hossu street*




Cluj-Napoca - Cardinal Iuliu Hossu street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Emil Isac street*


Cluj-Napoca - Emil Isac street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Emil Isac street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



*Hungarian Opera buliding*

The building was built between 1909-1910, replacing a summer theater dating from 1874. It has a capacity of 1,000 seats.




Cluj-Napoca Hungarian Opera by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Hungarian Opera by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Belvedere'' Hotel & Heroes Monument on the ''Citadel'' Hill*




Cluj-Napoca - Hotel BELVEDERE by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Hotel BELVEDERE by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Heroes monument by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*The Citadel*



Cluj-Napoca - ''Cetatuie (Citadel)'' Hill by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''Cetatuie (Citadel)'' Hill by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Citadel by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Citadel by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Citadel by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*The Citadel*



Cluj-Napoca - Citadel by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Citadel by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Citadel by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Citadel by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Citadel by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Central Park*



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Central Park*



Cluj-Napoca - The Casino & The Lake by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - The Casino & The Lake by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Central Park - Cluj Arena*



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by Samus Vallis, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Cluj Arena - interior (Athletics Competition)​*


Cluj Arena by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Multipurpose Hall under construction*



Cluj-Napoca - Multipurpose Hall under construction by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Multipurpose Hall under construction by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Multipurpose Hall under construction by Samus Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Arany János street*



Cluj-Napoca - Arany János street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - House on Arany János street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - House on Arany János street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - House on Arany János street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - House on Arany János street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Arany János street*



Cluj-Napoca - House on Arany János street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - House on Arany János street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - House on Arany János street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - House on Arany János street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - House on Arany János street by Samus Vallis, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates from this town


----------



## Pop Bogdan

^^ Thanks :cheers:


*Someșul mic river*



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Technical University of Cluj-Napoca (in Romanian : Universitatea Tehnică din Cluj-Napoca)
*


Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - UTCN by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - UTCN by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


*Former Synagogue*



Cluj-Napoca - Former Synagogue by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Former Synagogue by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​

*Francisan church (left) & St. Michael church (right)*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Cetățuie hill''*



Cluj-Napoca - ''Cetatuie'' (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''Cetatuie'' (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''Cetatuie (Citadel)'' Hill by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''Cetatuie'' (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''Cetatuie'' (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''The descent of the Holy Spirit'' greek-catholic church*



Cluj-Napoca - ''The descent of the Holy Spirit'' greek-catholic church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''The descent of the Holy Spirit'' greek-catholic church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''The descent of the Holy Spirit'' greek-catholic church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''The descent of the Holy Spirit'' greek-catholic church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - ''The descent of the Holy Spirit'' greek-catholic church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - ''The descent of the Holy Spirit'' greek-catholic church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''The descent of the Holy Spirit'' greek-catholic church*



Cluj-Napoca - ''The descent of the Holy Spirit'' greek-catholic church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''The descent of the Holy Spirit'' greek-catholic church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''The descent of the Holy Spirit'' greek-catholic church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''The descent of the Holy Spirit'' greek-catholic church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''The descent of the Holy Spirit'' greek-catholic church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - ''The descent of the Holy Spirit'' greek-catholic church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Calvaria Church*


A small Benedictine abbey surrounded by defensive walls, Calvaria Church was built starting in the 9th-10th centuries.Partial demolitions in 1241, 1598, 1658.

Ruins of the old walls


Cluj-Napoca - Calvaria church ( Ruins of the old walls ) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​

The church


Cluj-Napoca - Calvaria church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


The belltower built in 1922


Cluj-Napoca - Calvaria church (The Bell tower) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Unification square*



Cluj-Napoca - Unification square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - TIFF by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - TIFF by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## YU-AMC

Cluj looks good! Love the pictures.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

^^ Thanks 



Technical University​

Cluj-Napoca - Technical University by 
Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


*Unification square (TIFF 2014) *

Unification Square before a movie projection during the Transylvania International Film Festival​

Cluj-Napoca - TIFF by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​

Bun venit în Transilvania = Welcome to Transylvania​

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*St. Michael's Church​*

Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*St. Michael's Church​*

Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Emil Isac street​*
Cluj-Napoca - Emil Isac street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Emil Isac street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - House on Emil Isac street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - House on Emil Isac street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca - George Barițiu street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - George Barițiu street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Victor Babeș street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca (Gheorghe Șincai street) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Gheorghe Șincai street) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Gheorghe Șincai street) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Memorandumului street*​

Cluj-Napoca - Memorandumului street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​

*Rectorship of Technical University*​

Cluj-Napoca - Technical University (The Rectorship) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Technical University rectorship by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Bishop Ioan Bob street*​

Cluj-Napoca - Bishop Ioan Bob street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Bishop Ioan Bob street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Little square near Bob church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Little square near Bob church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Ioan Bob greek-catholic church​*Completed in 1803 is the first Greek-Catholic church that was built in the city of Cluj, at that time part of the Austrian Empire. The name of the church comes from the Romanian noble Ioan Bob, later bishop of the Romanian Greek-Catholic church, who paid for the construction of the church.​


Cluj-Napoca - Bob Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Bob Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Bob Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Bob Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


Ioan Bob bust near the church​

Cluj-Napoca - Ioan Bob bust in front of the Bob church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca - Ioan Rațiu street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Institute of History George Bariţiu by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - House on Napoca street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - House on Napoca street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Unification square​*
Cluj-Napoca - Unification square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​

King Matthias Corvinus monument​
Cluj-Napoca - Unification square (King Matthias Monument) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square (King Matthias Monument) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Twin buildings​
Cluj-Napoca - Unification square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Unification square​*
Cluj-Napoca - Unification square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


*Bánffy Palace*

Built between 1774 and 1775 it is considered the most representative building for the baroque style of Transylvania. The first owner of the palace was the Hungarian duke György Bánffy (1746–1822), the governor of Transylvania.​


Cluj-Napoca - Unification square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*St. Michael's Church*

Built in 14 - 15th centuries, with a bell tower from 1862 (highest one in Transylvania - 80 m including the cross) it is the largest church in the city.​


Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - St. Michael's Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*King Ferdinand street​*
Cluj-Napoca - Regele Ferdinand street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Regele Ferdinand street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Regele Ferdinand street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Emil Racoviță street​*
Cluj-Napoca, Emil Racoviță street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca, Emil Racoviță street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​

*Horea street​*
Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Horea bridge by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Dr. Constantin Rădulescu stadium*

The stadium was built in 1973, renovated and extended in 2007-2008.It has a capacity of 23500 seats and it is the home ground of CFR Cluj.​


Cluj-Napoca - Dr. Constantin Rădulescu stadium by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Dr. Constantin Rădulescu stadium by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Dr. Constantin Rădulescu stadium by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Dr. Constantin Rădulescu stadium by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Dr. Constantin Rădulescu stadium​*
Cluj-Napoca - Dr. Constantin Rădulescu stadium by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Dr. Constantin Rădulescu stadium by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Dr. Constantin Rădulescu stadium by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Dr. Constantin Rădulescu stadium by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## mopper

Nice photos, Cluj is wonderful, but why so many cables everywhere ?


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Because there are many service providers and each has a cable hanged. Fortunately, there are ongoing construction works of undergrounding the cables.I hope that at least in the city center in less than 4-5 years the problem will be solved.





Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



*Cluj-Napoca Neolog Synagogue*

Located on Horea Street, it was built based on the plans of Izidor Hegner, an engineer, between 1886 and 1887. Seriously affected after attacks by the Iron Guard on September 13, 1927, it was soon rebuilt by the Romanian government.It was damaged by the bombardments of the neighbouring railway station, on June 2, 1944. In 1951 it was again restored.
It is currently dedicated to the memory of those deported who were victims of The Holocaust.



Cluj-Napoca - Neolog Synagogue by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Neolog Synagogue by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Horea street (Faculty of Letters) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Reformed church on Horea street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Reformed church on Horea street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*The Evangelical Lutheran Church*


The Evangelical Lutheran Church *was built between 1816 and 1829*, following plans drawn by the architect Georg Winkler.
The church *is 33.8 m in length and 18 m in width, with a 43 m tower*, marked with the inscription PIETATI. The sanctuary was decorated by Johann Gentiluomo, and, in 1913, the church received a pipe organ, build in Ludwigsburg.



Cluj-Napoca, Unification square and Evangelical Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Evangelical Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Andrei Șaguna street) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Andrei Șaguna street) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Unification square*



Cluj-Napoca (Unification Square) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



*St. Michael church*

Built in 14 - 15th centuries, with a bell tower from 1862 (highest one in Transylvania - 80 m including the cross) it is *the largest church in the city*.



Cluj-Napoca (Unification Square with St. Michael's Church) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca, St. Michael's Church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca, St. Michael's Church (interior) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca, St. Michael's Church (interior) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

^^ more interior photos of the church...



Cluj-Napoca, St. Michael's Church (interior) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca, St. Michael's Church (interior) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca, St. Michael's Church (interior) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca, St. Michael's Church (interior - stained glass) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Cluj-Napoca National Theatre (1904-1906, arh. Ferdinand Fellner & Hermann Helmer)*



Cluj-Napoca National Theatre (1904-1906) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



*Palace of Justice (1898-1902, arh. Gyula Wagner)*



Cluj-Napoca - Palace of Justice (1898-1902) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



*Avram Iancu square*


Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



*Orthodox Archdiocese Palace - 1887*


Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square (Orthodox Archdiocese Palace - 1887) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Avram Iancu square & Dormition of the Theotokos Orthodox Cathedral*

*Avram Iancu square & Dormition of the Theotokos Orthodox Cathedral*


The *Orthodox Cathedral* was built between 1923-1933, arh. George Cristinel & Constantin Pomponiu.

The square has a *statue of Avram Iancu* - a leader of the Romanian revolution in Transylvania (1848).​


Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Dormition of the Theotokos Orthodox Cathedral​*


Cluj-Napoca - Dormition of the Theotokos Orthodox Cathedral by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Dormition of the Theotokos Orthodox Cathedral by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Dormition of the Theotokos Orthodox Cathedral by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Eroilor (Heroes) Avenue*

This can be considered the ''most central'' part of the city, this street being *the most commercial street from the old part of the city*.​


Cluj-Napoca - Eroilor (Heroes) Avenue by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Eroilor (Heroes) Avenue by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Eroilor (Heroes) Avenue by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


*''La Piazzeta'' restaurant*


Cluj-Napoca - La Piazzeta restaurant by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''The Office'' building​*


Cluj-Napoca, The Office - new building by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca, The Office - new building by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca, The Office - new building by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca, The Office - new building by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (1)*


It was *founded in 1872* by Brassai Samuel. Its director in 1905 was Aladár Richter, than Páter Béla, Győrffy István and than overtaken 1920 by the local university, and by Alexandru Borza.
In addition to its role as a tourist destination, the garden also serves as a teaching and research center as part of the Babeș-Bolyai University.
The garden *is over 14 hectares in area, with over 10,000 plants from throughout the world.*​
















Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (2)​*
*Alexandru Borza statue*


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (3)​*


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

I have a lot of photos with the botanical garden, but I will put them later.



*''Simion Bărnuțiu'' Central Park (1)*


It was *founded in 1860* and it is located on the souther shore of Someşul Mic River.




Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Simion Bărnuțiu'' Central Park (2)​*



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Central Park (The Casino) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Central Park (The Casino) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Central Park (The Casino) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Republicii Street*​



Cluj-Napoca - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Some details...​*



Cluj-Napoca - Palace of Justice (1898-1902) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Palace of Justice (1898-1902) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj County Prefecture Palace by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thanks Chris ! :cheers:


*Cluj Arena (1)​*
Cluj Arena is built on the same location as the old stadium, west of the Central Park and next to the Someşul Mic river.
Cluj Arena is a multi-use stadium in Cluj-Napoca, Romania. It was ready as of October *2011* and is to be ranked as an UEFA Elite Stadium (Category 4). The stadium is the new home ground of FC Universitatea Cluj.It has a capacity of *30,335 seats* and the construction cost was € 45 million.​



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Cluj Arena (2)​*



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Cluj Arena (3)*



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Near the stadium...*​


Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Near the stadium there is a multifunctional hall under construction.


*Cluj-Napoca Polyvalent Hall (1)*​
It has a capacity of *7,252 for events like Basketball or Handball* and a capacity of* 9560 for Concerts*.The hall is under construction since May 2010 and it *will be officially inaugurated in 31 Octomber 2014* with a concert.​


Cluj-Napoca new Multipurpose Hall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca new Multipurpose Hall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca new Multipurpose Hall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca new Multipurpose Hall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Cluj-Napoca Polyvalent Hall (2)*



Cluj-Napoca new Multipurpose Hall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca new Multipurpose Hall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca new Multipurpose Hall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca new Multipurpose Hall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Cluj-Napoca Polyvalent Hall (3)*



Cluj-Napoca new Multipurpose Hall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



The hall and a building next to it


Cluj-Napoca new Multipurpose Hall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Avram Iancu street​*



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - building on Avram Iancu street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Buildings on Avram Iancu street​*



Cluj-Napoca - building on Avram Iancu street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - building on Avram Iancu street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - building on Avram Iancu street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - building on Avram Iancu street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Unification square*



Cluj-Napoca - Unification square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square with St. Michael church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square with St. Michael church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Unification square*



Cluj-Napoca - Unification square with St. Michael church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square with St Michael church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cuj-Napoca - Unification square with St Michael church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Unification square with St Michael church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Faculty of Law​*


Cluj-Napoca - Faculty of Law by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Faculty of Law by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Faculty of Law by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Faculty of Law by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Moților street​*



Cluj-Napoca - Moților street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Moților street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



The *Reformed church with rooster* - built beteween *1913-1914*



Cluj-Napoca, Reformed church on Moților street (1913-1914) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca, Reformed church on Moților street (1913-1914) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Potaissa street​*

On this street we can see a few *remains of the the old walls* that a long time ago surrounded the city.



Cluj-Napoca - Potaissa street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Potaissa street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Potaissa street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Potaissa street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Potaissa street​*


Cluj-Napoca - Potaissa street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Potaissa street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Potaissa street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Potaissa street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Universității (University) street​*

Here are situated the *Central Building of the Babeș-Bolyai University* (the biggest university in Cluj-Napoca, as well in Transylvania), the *Piarist church* (also named _University church_ and *University Bookshop*



Cluj-Napoca - Universității (University) street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Universității (University) street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Universității (University) street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Universității (University) street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Universității (University) street​*


Cluj-Napoca - Universității (University) street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Universității (University) street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Universității (University) street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Universității (University) street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Universității (University) street​*


Cluj-Napoca - Universității (University) street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Piarist Church (1718-1724) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Universității (University) street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


The University Bookshop (the first building on the left)


Cluj-Napoca - Universității (University) street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


Tomorrow or maybe on Saturday I will post photos with the Piarist church and with the buiding of the Babeș-Bolyai University...


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Lucian Blaga'' Central University Library​*


Lucian Blaga Central University Library of Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Iuliu Hațieganu'' Park (1)*


The park is in the property of Babeș-Bolyai University. In this park there are a lot of sports grounds including a rugby stadtum (also wih track), 2 football pitches, 13 tennis courts etc.



Cluj-Napoca (Iuliu Hațieganu Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Iuliu Hațieganu Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Iuliu Hațieganu Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Iuliu Hațieganu Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Iuliu Hațieganu'' Park (2)*​


Cluj-Napoca (Iuliu Hațieganu Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Iuliu Hațieganu Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Iuliu Hațieganu Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Iuliu Hațieganu Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Iuliu Hațieganu'' Park (3)​*


Cluj-Napoca (Iuliu Hațieganu Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Iuliu Hațieganu Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Iuliu Hațieganu Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Iuliu Hațieganu Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Iuliu Hațieganu'' Park (4)​*


Cluj-Napoca (Iuliu Hațieganu Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Iuliu Hațieganu Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Iuliu Hațieganu Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Iuliu Hațieganu Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Along Someșul Mic river (1)*​

Cluj-Napoca, Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca, Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca, Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca, Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Along Someșul Mic river (2)*​

Cluj-Napoca, Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca, Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca, Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca, Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Horia Demian'' Sports Hall*​
Opened in 1970, it has a capacity of 2,525 seats.​

Cluj-Napoca, Horia Demian Sports Hall (2,525 seats) - built in 1970 by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Multifunctional Hall (1)*

Situated 500 m from the ''Horia Demian'' Sports Hall, the construction of the Multifunctional Hall* was recently completed*.It has a capacity of 7,252 for events like Basketball or Handball and a capacity of 9,560 for Concerts and it *will be officially inaugurated in 31 Octomber 2014* with a concert.Next to the hall there is Cluj Arena (a stadium with track, with a capacity of aprox. 30,000 seats)



Cluj-Napoca - Multipuropose Hall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Multipuropose Hall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Multipuropose Hall & Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Multipuropose Hall & Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Multifunctional Hall (2)*​

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Multipurpose Hall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Multipurpose Hall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Multifunctional Hall (3)*​

Cluj-Napoca - Multipurpose Hall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Multipurpose Hall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Multipurpose Hall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Cluj Arena (1)​*
Cluj Arena is built on the same location as the old stadium, west of the Central Park and next to the Someşul Mic river.
Cluj Arena is a multi-use stadium in Cluj-Napoca, Romania. It was ready as of October 2011 and is to be ranked as an UEFA Elite Stadium (Category 4). The stadium is the new home ground of FC Universitatea Cluj.*It has a capacity of 30,335 seats* and the construction cost was € 45 million.


Cluj-Napoca - Multipuropose Hall & Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Cluj Arena (2)​*

Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## midrise

I keep hoping someone would post a pic of the "Blood Bank":dunno::colbert:


----------



## karlvan

nice and interesting city and I particularly like those old architecture buildings.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Iulius Mall Cluj*

Iulius Mall Cluj is a shopping mall in Cluj-Napoca, it was opened on 10 November 2007.It has a total area of 155,000 square meters and a total retail floor area of 41,697 square meters.



Cluj-Napoca - Iulius Mall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Iulius Mall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Iulius Mall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Iulius Mall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Near the mall (where are also 2 lakes, but just one of them is well-aranged), last year it was inaugurated a small park​
*Iulius Park (1)*



Cluj-Napoca - Iulius Mall by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Iulius Park (2)​*


Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Iulius Park (3)*



Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Iulius Park (4)*



Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Iulius Park (5)*​


Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca (Gheorgheni - Iulius Park) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*The city seen from ''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden *


Cluj-Napoca seen from the water tower of Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca seen from the water tower of Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca seen from the water tower of Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca seen from the water tower of Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (1)​*











It was founded in 1872 by Brassai Samuel. Its director in 1905 was Aladár Richter, than Páter Béla, Győrffy István and than overtaken 1920 by the local university, and by Alexandru Borza.
In addition to its role as a tourist destination, the garden also serves as a teaching and research center as part of the Babeș-Bolyai University.
The garden is over 14 hectares in area, with over 10,000 plants from throughout the world.​


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (2)​*

Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (3)​*

Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (4)​*The Water Tower


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the water tower) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the water tower) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the water tower) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (5)​*


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (6)*



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (7)*



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (8)​*

Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (9)​*

Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (10)​*

Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (11)​*

Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr

In the last photo, there is the statue of Goddess Ceres discovered in the ruins of the Roman city. Unfortunately it is not well seen in this photo. A better photo​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (12)​*
The Japanese garden


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden ( the Japanese Garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden ( the Japanese Garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden ( the Japanese Garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (13)​*
The Japanese garden


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden ( the Japanese Garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden ( the Japanese Garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden ( the Japanese Garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (14)*​
The Japanese garden​
Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the Japanese garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the Japanese garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the Japanese garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the Japanese garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (15)*​
The Japanese Garden


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the Japanese garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the Japanese garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the Japanese garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the Japanese garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (16)*​
The Japanese garden


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the Japanese garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the Japanese garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the Japanese garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the Japanese garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (17)*​


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (18)​*

Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Eroilor Avenue (1st photo) and Unification square*

:dance2: :cheers:*Happy New Year ! *:dance2: :cheers:​

Happy New Year ! An Nou Fericit ! by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Happy New Year ! An Nou Fericit ! by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Happy New Year ! An Nou Fericit ! by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Happy New Year ! An Nou Fericit ! by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Happy New Year and as well great updates :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (1)*​


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (2)*​


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the Japanese garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (3)*​


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the Japanese garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the Japanese garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (4)*​


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (5)*​


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (6)*​


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (7)*​


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (8)*​


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (9)*​


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden (the Japanese garden) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (10)​*

Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (11)​*

Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (12)​*

Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (13)​*

Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (14)​*

Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (15)​*

Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (16)​*

Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*''Alexandru Borza'' Botanical Garden (17)​*

Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



And these were the last photos with the Botanical Garden :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Thanks for your efforts. I particularly like the flower photos.


----------



## tony77

very nice


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you !



*Unification square​*The square is one of the largest in Romania, with *dimensions of 220 m by 160 m*. The centre of the city spreads out from this square. The St. Michael's Church, with the highest church tower in Romania (80m), is the second largest Gothic-style church in Romania. The church was constructed in two phases. The first from 1316 to 1390 and the second from 1410 to 1487. Also, the statue of King of Hungary Matthias Corvinus is located here.
The old town hall, the National Museum of Art, the Josika Palace, and the Rhédey palace can also be found here.
Apart from the medieval buildings, there are also Roman and Dacian ruins under the square, partially visible thanks to a glass screen in the plaza.



Cluj-Napoca | Unification square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca | Unification square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr


*Hotel Continental* (the former New York Palace) built between 1894-1895, architect Lajos Pákey


Cluj-Napoca | Unification square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Unification square​*
Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr


The building on the left is the *Bánffy Palace* - Designed by the German architect Johann Eberhard Blaumann, built between 1774 and 1775 it *is considered the most representative for the baroque style of Transylvania*.

The first owner of the palace was the Hungarian duke György Bánffy (1746–1822), the governor of Transylvania.
*Since 1951, the palace has housed the National Museum of Art of Cluj-Napoca*.



Cluj-Napoca - Bánffy Palace (1774-1786) by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Cluj Arena​*Built between *2009-2011* by Dico și Țigănaș. Cluj Arena is built on the same location as the old stadium, west of the Central Park and next to the Someşul Mic river. The area represents the city's old sport complex, built at the beginning of the century, which included the old stadium, the old indoor arena, and a sports oriented park.



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous looking arena.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

^^ 

Another photo by me of the stadium, seen from the Cetățuie (Citadel) hill. It was designed by the well known Romanian architect Șerban Țigănaș (the president of the Order of Architects of Romania) who also design a new stand of the other big stadium of the city. (23,500 seats). He made the projects of another two stadiums that are going to be constructed (in Târgu Jiu and Craiova). He also design the Polyvalent Hall of Cluj-Napoca.



*The Polyvalent Hall​*
Opened in 21 October 2014, the venue holds 10,000 people in its largest concert or boxing configuration, *7,308 for basketball and handball*. The building is located next to the Cluj Arena. 

In this first photo - in the right - the building next to the Hall (ELM Office Building) was also designed by Țigănaș. 


Cluj-Napoca Polyvalent Hall by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Polyvalent Hall by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Polyvalent Hall by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Polyvalent Hall by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Polyvalent Hall by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Polyvalent Hall by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Polyvalent Hall by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Cetățuia (Citadel) Hill​*

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cetățuia (Citadel) Hill​*

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Cetățuia (Citadel) Hill​*

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cetățuia (Citadel) Hill​*

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
The city seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) Hill*


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cetățuia (Citadel) Hill*


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cetățuia (Citadel) Hill​*
Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Cetățuia (Citadel) Hill​*
Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cetățuia (Citadel) Hill​*

Cluj-Napoca : Cetățuie by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca : Cetățuie by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
The city seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) Hill​*
Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
The city seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) Hill​*

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca : Cetățuie by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
The city seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) Hill​*

Cluj-Napoca : Cetățuie by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca : Cetățuie by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca : Cetățuie by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Cetățuia (Citadel) Hill​*

Cluj-Napoca : Cetățuie by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca : Cetățuie by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cetățuia (Citadel) hill​*

Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia Hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia Hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia Hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia Hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia Hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Do you live in the city centre, or in a residential suburb, I wonder?


----------



## christos-greece

Once again beautiful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you Christos and thanks all for looking to my photos !



openlyJane said:


> Do you live in the city centre, or in a residential suburb, I wonder?


I live in a residential neighborhood of the city (2 km from the centre), but also in my hometown - Gherla (situated 45 km from Cluj-Napoca)


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
The city seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill​*View towards Grigorescu neighborhood (in the 1st photo - Hotel Napoca)


Cluj-Napoca - Hotel Napoca seen from Cetățuia Hotel by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia Hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia Hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia Hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cetățuia (Citadel) hill​*

Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia Hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia Hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuie Hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuie Hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia Hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Museum square*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Museum square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Museum square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
21 Decembrie 1989 Boulevard​*

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome and also thanks for your newest updates; are very nice as well :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Former Synagogue​*

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​

*Frederic Joliot Curie street​*
Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

I love that first image ( in this set): so many levels and layers......


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Nice and lovely city, full with surprises. I like the diverse architecture. Keep up the good work, Pop Bogdan! kay:

BTW, in my language (and many other Slavic languages), Pop means christian priest.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you Skopje/Скопје and thanks all for your interest in this thread.



> in my language (and many other Slavic languages), Pop means christian priest.


Also in Romanian, my surname _Pop_ is derived from _Popa_ (wich means also priest)


*View of the city centre​*The church in the 2nd and 3rd photos is the St. Michael Roman-Catholic church. Its tower is 80 m (including the cross) high.



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Unirii (Unification) square*


Cluj-Napoca - Unification square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Unification square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​
*
Iuliu Maniu street​*

Cluj-Napoca - Iuliu Maniu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Iuliu Maniu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Iuliu Maniu street​*

Cluj-Napoca - Iuliu Maniu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Iuliu Maniu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Iuliu Maniu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Baba Novac street​*

Cluj-Napoca - Hotel Beyfin by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Baba Novac street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Baba Novac street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​

*General Traian Moșoiu street​*
Cluj-Napoca - General Traian Moșoiu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Merry Christmas !*

Târgul de Crăciun (Christmas Market) in Unirii square​

Merry Christmas ! Crăciun Fericit ! Boldog Karácsonyt ! by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Merry Christmas ! Crăciun Fericit ! Boldog Karácsonyt ! by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Merry Christmas ! Crăciun Fericit ! Boldog Karácsonyt ! by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Merry Christmas ! Crăciun Fericit ! Boldog Karácsonyt ! by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Unirii square​*

Merry Christmas ! Crăciun Fericit ! Boldog Karácsonyt ! by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Merry Christmas ! Crăciun Fericit ! Boldog Karácsonyt ! by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Merry Christmas ! Crăciun Fericit ! Boldog Karácsonyt ! by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Merry Christmas ! Crăciun Fericit ! Boldog Karácsonyt ! by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Unirii square​*

Merry Christmas ! Crăciun Fericit ! Boldog Karácsonyt ! by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Merry Christmas ! Crăciun Fericit ! Boldog Karácsonyt ! by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Merry Christmas ! Crăciun Fericit ! Boldog Karácsonyt ! by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Unirii square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Do you have a photo of the building on the last photo? I think it was some kind of Telecommunication company or something like that. I'm fascinated by it's unusual facade.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Yes, it is the *Telephone Palace (1968, architect Vasile Mitrea)*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Brutalist Building (1968) by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Brutalist Building (1968) by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Thanks! It's fascinating building. I'm a big fan of this kind of architecture.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
I. L. Caragiale Park*



Cluj-Napoca - I. L. Caragiale Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - I. L. Caragiale Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - I. L. Caragiale Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
George Barițiu street*



Cluj-Napoca - George Barițiu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - George Barițiu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*The Széki Palace*

It was built in 1893 for the university teacher and pharmacist Miklós Széki by the Hungarian architect Samu Pecz.


Cluj-Napoca - Széki Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Széki Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Széki Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Széki Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Horea street*



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Guajiro1

Beautiful town!


----------



## skylark

nice update...I'm always charmed by a city with old architecture.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Horea street*



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
14 Iulie Park*



Cluj-Napoca - 14 Iulie Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr


Cluj-Napoca - 14 Iulie Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 14 Iulie Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 14 Iulie Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 14 Iulie Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Romashka01

^ nice! almost spring


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Wel, I think it is spring ! Today, it was 18 °C in Cluj-Napoca.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Viva la global warming


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Someșul Mic river*



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Someșul Mic river*



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you !


*Someșul Mic river*



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo update.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Someșul Mic river*


Cluj Arena & The Polyvalent Hall


Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Dr. Constantin Rădulescu Stadium*


The stadium was originally built in 1973. Before 2004 it had a capacity of about 10,000 seats, hosting the home games of CFR Cluj, mostly in the second and third divisions of the Romanian league.
As CFR Cluj qualified for the Champions League group stage in 2008, the stadium was renovated and expanded to qualify as a 3-star UEFA stadium. The expansion was designed by Dico si Tiganas, built by Transilvania Construction, and completed in September 2008, increasing the capacity to 23,500 seats. (now only 19,000 can be used)


Cluj-Napoca - Dr. Constantin Rădulescu Stadium by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Dr. Constantin Rădulescu Stadium by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Dr. Constantin Rădulescu Stadium by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Dr. Constantin Rădulescu Stadium by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Horia Demian Sports Hall*


It was opened in 1970 and holds 2,525 seats. It is used as home ground of the both men's and women's handball and basketball teams of Universitatea Cluj.


Cluj-Napoca - Horia Demian Sports Hall by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horia Demian Sports Hall by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horia Demian Sports Hall by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horia Demian Sports Hall by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horia Demian Sports Hall by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
George Coșbuc street*


In the last 3 photos is the Reformed church with rooster (1913-1914)


Cluj-Napoca - George Coșbuc street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - George Coșbuc street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Church with rooster by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Church with rooster by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Church with rooster by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Reformed church with rooster*



Cluj-Napoca - Church with rooster by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Church with rooster by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Church with rooster by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Church with rooster by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Church with rooster by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Calea Mănăștur*


former Jesuit Monastery (1747) & the parochial house (last 3 photos) of the ''Our Lady of Sorrows'' Roman-Catholic church (see posts #552 & #553)


Cluj-Napoca - Calea Mănăștur, (former) Jesuit Monastery by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Calea Mănăștur, (former) Jesuit Monastery by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Calea Mănăștur by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Calea Mănăștur by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Calea Mănăștur by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Cluj Arena*


Built between 2009-2011 by Dico și Țigănaș, Cluj Arena is built on the same location as the old stadium, west of the Central Park and next to the Someşul Mic river. The area represents the city's old sport complex, built at the beginning of the century, which included the old stadium, the old indoor arena, and a sports oriented park. It has a capacity of 30,201 seats.

The photos were made at the most important sport event held on the stadium since its opening, the friendly football game between Romania and Spain ended 0-0. The audience was also the biggest for a sport event (28,000).

some exterior photos of the stadium - posts #447, #344, #211 ,#212, #123 & a general view of the stadium


Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cluj Arena*



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cluj Arena*



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cluj Arena*



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very good, very nice new photos


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you Christos and thanks everyone for looking !​

*Cluj Arena*



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Splaiul Independenței*



Cluj-Napoca - Splaiul Independenţei by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Splaiul Independenței by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Splaiul Independenței by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice tram.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

^^ Pesa 120Na SWING


*The Brewery (1909-1912)*



Cluj-Napoca - The Brewery (1909-1912) by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - The Brewery (1909-1912) by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - The Brewery (1909-1912) by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - The Brewery (1909-1912) by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Do you have a home football team that you support ( apart from the national team), I wonder?


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Yes, I'm supporter of CFR 1907 Cluj


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
The Central Park*



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
The Central Park*



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*The Central Park*



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Mihai Viteazu square*



Cluj-Napoca - Mihai Viteazul square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Mihai Viteazul square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Mihai Viteazul square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Mihai Viteazul square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Mihai Viteazul square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ I like the houses/villas on the last photos


----------



## Pop Bogdan

The houses are from Andrei Mureșanu district where most of the houses were built between the wars or around 1900. More photos from this district will come in the next posts. 


*Andrei Mureșanu residential district*

*Dimitrie Bolintineanu street*


Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Dimitrie Bolintineanu street*



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Dimitrie Bolintineanu street*



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Individual and beautiful red-tiled roofs.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Dimitrie Bolintineanu street*


House situated at the intersection with Nicolae Iorga street. In this house lived Alexandru I. Lapedatu - former president of the Romanian Academy (1935-1937), expert in the Romanian delegation to the Paris Peace Conference, historian and politician.


Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr




















Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Nicolae Iorga street*



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

Very nice impressions from Romania! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Nicolae Iorga street*



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The houses/villas are getting more better and better  Really nice architecture kay:


----------



## yansa

Really nice, especially the last one:
The two cone trees in the front garden correspond with the roof of the little tower.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*March 3, 2016*

*
The Central Park*



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
The Central Park*



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Andrei Mureșanu street*



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Andrei Mureșanu street*



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Andrei Mureșanu street*


The house where Ion Agârbiceanu lived between 1924-1963. He was a writer, journalist, Greek-Catholic archpriest of Cluj, academician.


Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Love the suburban neighbourhoods.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Zrinyi Miklós street*


The house is situated at the crossroad with Brașov street


Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Zrinyi Miklós street*



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Brașov street*



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Andrei Mureșanu residential district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Avram Iancu square*


In the 1st photo is the Orthodox Archiepiscopal Palace (1887, Architect Balázs Debreczeni), in the 2nd photo is the Prefecture Palace (1910-1911, arch. József Huber), in the last 2 photos is the Dormition of the Theotokos Orthodox Metropolitan Cathedral (1923-1933, arch. George Cristinel & Constantin Pomponiu) 


Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Dormition of the Theotokos Orthodox Metropolitan Cathedral*



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Avram Iancu square*


The flag of one of the 10 military legions under the command of Avram Iancu (1824-1872), a leader of the Romanians in the Hungarian Revolution of 1848-1849). The flag was exposed in the square with his name for a month this spring.


Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Napoca street*



Cluj-Napoca - Napoca street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Napoca street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Napoca street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Victor Babeș street*



Cluj-Napoca - Victor Babeș street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Victor Babeș street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Victor Babeș street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Victor Babeș street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Central University Library *

Architect Kálmán Giergl, 1906-1908 


Central University Library of Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Central University Library of Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Central University Library of Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Central University Library of Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Central University Library*



Central University Library of Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Central University Library of Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Central University Library of Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Central University Library of Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Napoca street*



Cluj-Napoca - Napoca street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Napoca street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Napoca street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Napoca street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Union square*

In the second photo is Matthias Corvinus Monument (1896-1902, sculptor Fadrusz János). 


Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Union square*



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful city kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thanks Christos and Romashka for your comments and thanks everyone for looking in and for likes! 


*Union square*


In the first 3 pictures is the *Bánffy Palace* - designed by the German architect Johann Eberhard Blaumann. Built between 1774-1786, is considered the most representative for the baroque style of Transylvania. The first owner of the palace was the Hungarian duke György Bánffy (1746–1822), the governor of Transylvania.

In the last photo is the *Evangelical Church* built between 1816-1829, following plans drawn by the architect Georg Winkler. 


Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

What a lovely central Square is Union Square.


----------



## Ionuty

For such a rich city, the administration is doing a horrible job with the cables


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Ion I.C. Brătianu street *



Cluj-Napoca - Ion I.C. Brătianu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Ion I.C. Brătianu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Ion I.C. Brătianu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Ion I.C. Brătianu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Ion I.C. Brătianu street*



Cluj-Napoca - Ion I.C. Brătianu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Ion I.C. Brătianu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Ion I.C. Brătianu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Ion I.C. Brătianu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Ion I.C. Brătianu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

Love that hanging plants on the historic building... kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Train Station square*



Cluj-Napoca - Train Station square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Train Station square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Train Station square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Train Station square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Train Station square*



Cluj-Napoca - Train Station square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Train Station square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Train Station square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Train Station square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Train Station square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Train Station square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cetățuia (Citadel) Park*


In the area of the park, it was a citadel build by Habsburgs. In the 70s was build the ''Belvedere Hotel'' you can see in the first and the second photo. Some of the walls are still visible today (they are covered by grass), but also four buildings of the old citadel.










The location in the 4th picture is indicated with a circle


Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cetățuia (Citadel) Park*



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Belvedere Hotel*



Cluj-Napoca - Hotel Belvedere by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Hotel Belvedere by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
The city seen from Cetățuia Hill*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
The city seen from Cetățuia Hill*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
The city seen from Cetățuia Hill*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
The city seen from Cetățuia Hill*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
The Central Park*



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Memorandumului street*



Cluj-Napoca - Memorandumului street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Eroilor (Heroes) Boulevard*



Cluj-Napoca - Eroilor (Heroes) Boulevard by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Eroilor (Heroes) Boulevard by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Eroilor (Heroes) Boulevard by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Eroilor (Heroes) Boulevard by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Eroilor (Heroes) Boulevard by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Horea Bridge*


and Someșul Mic river seen from it.


Cluj-Napoca - Horea Bridge and Elian Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horea Bridge and Elian Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Romashka01

Cluj-Napoca has lovely architecture! nice pics,thanks for sharing,Bogdan! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you and thanks all for looking in! 


*Union square*



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Someșul Mic river and Cetățuia hill*



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river and Cetățuia hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river and Cetățuia hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Two palaces built at the end of the 19th century*


on the left - Elian Palace (1891) and on the right - Babos Palace(1889-1890) 


Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Romashka01

Great update! beautiful elegant buildings kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you Romashka for your comment and thanks all for looking in ! 


*Emil Racoviță street*



Cluj-Napoca - Emil Racoviță street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Emil Racoviță street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Emil Racoviță street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Emil Racoviță street*



Cluj-Napoca - Emil Racoviță street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Emil Racoviță street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Emil Racoviță street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Emil Racoviță street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Train station square*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Gruia district*



Cluj-Napoca - Gruia by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Gruia by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Gruia by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Gruia by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Gruia district*


In the last photo is ''Dr. Constantin Rădulescu'' stadium (23,500 seats, now, only ~ 16,000 are in use), the home ground of CFR 1907 Cluj. It's the second biggest stadium (after Cluj Arena) of the city.


Cluj-Napoca - Gruia by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Gruia by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Gruia by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Gruia by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Avram Iancu street*



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Is that red lane for bicycles or it's just decorated sidewalk?


----------



## Pop Bogdan

It's for bicycles.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
The Central Park*



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

Beautiful Autumn impressions! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you yansa for your comment and thanks all for looking to my photos of Cluj ! 


*The Central Park*



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Ha-ha-ha, those small bridges are really cute :lol:


----------



## yansa

Beautiful light and colours, and the small bridges also made me smile... kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
The Central Park*



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Gratteciel

Great light and colors in Central Park!


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*The Central Park*

The Chios restaurant (first 2 photos) and the (former) Casino (last 2 photos), buildings built in 1897, architect Lajos Pákey


Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Beautiful architecture.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Emil Isac street*



Cluj-Napoca - Emil Isac street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Emil Isac street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Emil Isac street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Emil Isac street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cluj Arena*



Cluj-Napoca - Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cluj Arena by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Splaiul Independenței by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Splaiul Independenței by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Splaiul Independenței by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Splaiul Independenței by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Splaiul Independenței by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

Nice tram and beautiful evening sky... kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*The city seen from Uliului street, Grigorescu district*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

Very impressive updates! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you yansa and Christos for your comments and thanks all for looking in ! :cheers:


*The city seen from Uliului street, Grigorescu district*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr
​


----------



## yansa

Beautiful light an very impressive pics! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Interesting location for cemetery...


----------



## Pop Bogdan

It is the cemetery of Mănăștur district - the biggest district of the city with a population of nearly 100,000. The district was built in the communist era. Before the construction of the commieblocks it was a rural suburb of the city. Here is a photo of it from the '50s (the church is the same with the one in the 3rd and 4th photos in the post #726 - Calvaria church built in the 13th century (only the choir is kept, with nave reconstructed in 1896 on the old foundations)




Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*The Reformed church XI*


1998-2008, architect Imre Makovecz and Muller Csaba - former student of Makovecz 


Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Reformed church XI by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Reformed church XI by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Reformed church XI by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Wow, gorgeous (wooden?) church!


----------



## Romashka01

One of the most unusual and unique churches I have ever seen.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Yes, it is a wooden church built in Organic architecture of Imre Makovecz. In Hungary, you will find some churches (but also civil buildings) that looks like the one I post, also designed by Makovecz.


*The Reformed church XI*



Cluj-Napoca - Reformed church XI by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Reformed church XI by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Reformed church XI by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Reformed church XI by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Reformed church XI by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## midrise

Romashka01 said:


> One of the most unusual and unique churches I have ever seen.


Yes it is....the cut out portion of the towers is almost like a face with a nose and eyes when you see it straight on, as seen in the first pix of the last set.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
King Saint Stephen Roman Catholic church (1991 - 2011)*



Cluj-Napoca - Saint Stephen Roman-Catholic church by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Saint Stephen Roman-Catholic church by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
King Saint Stephen Roman Catholic church (1991 - 2011)*



Cluj-Napoca - Saint Stephen Roman-Catholic church by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Saint Stephen Roman-Catholic church by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Saint Stephen Roman-Catholic church by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Saint Stephen Roman-Catholic church by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Grigorescu district*



Cluj-Napoca - Grigorescu district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Grigorescu district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Grigorescu district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Grigorescu district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Grigorescu district*

Someșul Mic river


Cluj-Napoca - Grigorescu district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Grigorescu district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Grigorescu district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Grigorescu district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Romashka01

Great pictures! Love those colors (yellow and green) kay:


----------



## yansa

A very nice update! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Eroilor Boulevard*



Cluj-Napoca - Eroilor Boulevard by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Eroilor Boulevard by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Eroilor Boulevard by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Eroilor Boulevard by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Transfiguration Greek-Catholic Cathedral*


The church and the monastery were built in 1778-79, but the tower collapsed on 24 September 1779 due to mistakes made at the basement works. The re-building of the tower was financed by the empress Maria Theresa of Austria.The design was made by the architect of the Bánffy Palace, Johann Eberhard Blaumann. The tower and the roof of the church burnt down in 1798, and a temporary wooden roof was constructed. The new roof was built only in the 19th century. The murals of the ceiling were painted by Ferenc Lohr in 1908.
It was donated in 1924 by the Holy See to the Romanian Greek-Catholic Church and it was the cathedral from 1930 to 1948, after the move of the Eparchy's center from Gherla to Cluj and the dissolution of the Greek-Catolic church by the Communist regime in 1948. Between 1948 and 1998 it was an Orthodox church and since 1998 it is again a Greek-Catholic Cathedral.



















Cluj-Napoca - Transfiguration Greek-Catholic Cathedral by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Transfiguration Greek-Catholic Cathedral by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Transfiguration Greek-Catholic Cathedral by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Transfiguration Greek-Catholic Cathedral by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

A beautiful church with interesting history! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Iulius Park*


the last photos


Cluj-Napoca - Iulius Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Iulius Mall terrace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Iulius Mall terrace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Iulius Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Iulius Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Iulius Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Iulius Park panorama by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Museum square*



Cluj-Napoca - Museum square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Museum square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Museum square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Museum square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The lake in the Iulius park is very beautiful.


----------



## yansa

Your pics from the Museum square have something very special - like it very much! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Museum square*



Cluj-Napoca - Museum square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Museum square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Museum square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Museum square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Museum square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Museum square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

Last pic, the Museum Square - what a nice place for people to rest,
to communicate and to enjoy historical buiildings! kay:

The brown leaves give the place something melancholic and romantic.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Museum square*


In 1817, the Austrian Empress Carolina Augusta with her husband, Emperor Francis I, made a visit to Cluj, in order to strengthen the loyalty of the people in this part of the empire. Following this visit, the Cluj citizens have initiated a project to build a monument dedicated to this visit.
The *Carolina Obelisk* was built in 1831 by stonemasons Mihály Schindler and Antal Schindler and sculptors Antal Csűrös and Josef Klieber.

The original location of the obelisk was the Great square (now, Unification square). In 1898 it was moved to the current Museum Square (formerly the Small Square or Carolina Augusta square) to free the space for the statue of Matthias Corvinus. 

This is the first secular monument of Cluj, the others built before this one had religious significance.

In the last picture is the west side - a bas-relief with the imperial couple visiting the City Hospital (Museum Square No.6, building demolished in 1914). Carolina Augusta gives money to a beggar at the hospital entrance.


Cluj-Napoca - Museum square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Carolina Obelisk by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Carolina Obelisk by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Carolina Obelisk by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Carolina Obelisk by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

The Museum Square has a very interesting history!


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Museum square: Carolina Obelisk*


1st and 2nd second pictures - the South side: a bas-relief with the coat of arms of the city

3rd and 4th photos - the East side: a bas-relief with the entry in Cluj of the imperial convoy through the Middle Street Gate
5th photo : angel holding a medallion with the portraits of Francis and Carolina Augusta


Cluj-Napoca - Carolina Obelisk by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Carolina Obelisk by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Carolina Obelisk by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Carolina Obelisk by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Carolina Obelisk by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I like the Coat of arms of the city. It's really distinctive and easy to remember.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Now, sadly, it is just the "traditional" coat of arms, being used from 1377 until 1999 (in the communist era was a bit modified but the three towers were kept), this is the actual coat of arms adopted (illegally, because it was not approved by the Heraldry local commission) in 1999. The coat of arms of Prague (lesser coat of arms), Krakow, Székesfehérvár (and I'm pretty sure there are others cities) are similar to the traditional coat of arms of Cluj.


*The Dominican-Franciscan cloister*



Cluj-Napoca - Dominican-Franciscan cloister by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Dominican-Franciscan cloister by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Dominican-Franciscan cloister by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

I love such colourful buildings! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
New Sport Complex in Gheorgheni district*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

Great places to fill them with sporting action! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Train Station area*


3rd and 4th pictures - Gruia district, last picture - Dâmbul Rotund (Round hillock) district


Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Dâmbul Rotund district*


Saints Archangels Michael and Gabriel Orthodox church (1991-1998)


Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr
​


----------



## yansa

Beautiful light and shadow falls on the Last Supper! 
Fine update! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you yansa and thank you all for likes and for looking in!


*Dâmbul Rotund (Round hillok) district*


*Saints Archangels Michael and Gabriel Orthodox church* (1991-1998)



















Cluj-Napoca - St. Archangels church from Dâmbul Rotund district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - St. Archangels church from Dâmbul Rotund district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - St. Archangels church from Dâmbul Rotund district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - St. Archangels church from Dâmbul Rotund district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - St. Archangels church from Dâmbul Rotund district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

Wonderful light, church and pics! :applause:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Dâmbul Rotund (Round hillok) district*


*Saints Archangels Michael and Gabriel Orthodox church* (1991-1998)



















Cluj-Napoca - St. Archangels church from Dâmbul Rotund district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - St. Archangels church from Dâmbul Rotund district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - St. Archangels church from Dâmbul Rotund district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - St. Archangels church from Dâmbul Rotund district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Dâmbul Rotund district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Buildings of Remarul 16 Februarie*


Remarul 16 Februarie SA based in Cluj-Napoca is a railway rolling stock engineering company with services including repair, maintenance and modernisation.
The company's history dates back to the Austro-Hungarian period - 1870, with the creation of a railway workshop to serve the Cluj–Oradea line; the works repaired wagons and locomotives.
The Hall in the first picture was built in 1936 and rebuilt in 1945 (currently not in use).


Cluj-Napoca - Remarul 16 Februarie by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Remarul 16 Februarie by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Remarul 16 Februarie by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Remarul 16 Februarie by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Remarul 16 Februarie by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Remarul 16 Februarie by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Roman Catholic church of Dâmbul Rotund district*



Cluj-Napoca - Dâmbul Rotund district (the Catholic church) by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Dâmbul Rotund district (the Catholic church) by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Dâmbul Rotund district (the Catholic church) by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Dâmbul Rotund district*



Cluj-Napoca - Dâmbul Rotund district (the Reformed church) by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Dâmbul Rotund district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr


Cluj-Napoca - Dâmbul Rotund district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Dâmbul Rotund district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Dâmbul Rotund district*



Cluj-Napoca - Dâmbul Rotund district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Dâmbul Rotund district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Dâmbul Rotund district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Dâmbul Rotund district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Dâmbul Rotund district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Dâmbul Rotund district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Train station area*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Train station area*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Gruia district*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

Fine pics of the snowy train station! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
The main train station*


1902, architect Ferenc Pfaff, partly reconstructed in 1959, after the WWII bombing (2 June 1944) 


Cluj-Napoca Train Staion by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Train Staion by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Train Staion by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Train Staion by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Train Staion by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Both historical and more modern parts of this town are very interesting: that train station has a lot of identity (could be used in the movies  ), and those houses on the hills look so cozy and good to live 

Thanks for sharing with us :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you Eduardqui ! :cheers:


*Memorandumului street*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates from Romania! :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Memorandumului street*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Calea Moților*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie

I'm glad to see the city's public transport company invests in new environmental friendly trolleybuses! Nice pictures and thread!


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you Benonie! :cheers:


*Calea Moților*


In the first 5 pictures is the seat of the Greek Catholic Diocese of Cluj-Gherla.


Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
2017 Romanian Protests*


In the last days are taking place the biggest protests in Romania since the fall of Communism. We are protest against an Emergency Ordinance given by the Government, by stealth, that is supposed to decriminalize the abuse of power in case the prejudice (the money stolen from the public funds) is lower than 200,000 Lei (44,000 Euros) and a Clemency Law they try to pass it through Parliament in order to absolve the politicians who are condemned or are under criminal investigation by their crimes.

The photos are taken yesterday evening. In Cluj, we were over 40,000 people while in the rest of the country other 330,000 (in Bucharest: 170,000). 



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
2017 Romanian Protests*



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
2017 Romanian Protests*



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*2017 Romanian Protests*


The end of the yesterday protest. On the placard in the second picture: (Our) grandfathers (were) at war (i.e. WWII), our parents at Revolution (i.e. '89 Revolution), Now is our turn.


Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - 2017 Romanian protests by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
"Platinia" - new residential complex*


it also contains a shopping mall at the ground floor and mezzanine


Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Platinia by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Platinia by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Platinia by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Platinia by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Platinia by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Along Someșul Mic river - Splaiul Independenței*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Iuliu Maniu street*



Cluj-Napoca - Iuliu Maniu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Iuliu Maniu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr




















Cluj-Napoca - Iuliu Maniu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Iuliu Maniu street*



Cluj-Napoca - Iuliu Maniu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Iuliu Maniu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Iuliu Maniu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Iuliu Maniu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Iuliu Maniu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Brassai Sámuel street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr




















Cluj-Napoca - Bolyai János street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely city! kay: some places reminds me Chernivtsi


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Central Park in the mid January*



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Mihai Viteazu square*



Cluj-Napoca - Michael the Brave square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Michael the Brave square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Michael the Brave square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Michael the Brave square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Michael the Brave square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Michael the Brave square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Michael the Brave square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you Christos and thanks everyone for looking in and for likes !  More to come!


*Mihai Viteazu square*


In the last 3 photos is "Florin Piersic" Cinema, former name - "Republica". It was built in 1963 and it is the biggest cinema of the city, the hall has 729 seats.


Cluj-Napoca - Michael the Brave square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Michael the Brave square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Michael the Brave square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Michael the Brave square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Michael the Brave square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cetățuia (Citadel) hill*



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
The city seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill*



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
The city seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill*



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
The city seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill*



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great last set! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you!


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Houses and Palaces around Horea Bridge*


Horea street links the city center with the main train station; 1st photo - Horea street, 2nd and 3rd photos - Someșul Mic river seen from Horea Bridge, 4th photo - house on Stephan Ludwig Roth street (close to the bridge), 5th photo - from left to right: Berde Palace, Babos Palace, Széki Palace, last 3 photos - Berde Palace (1889-1900, Secession style)



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie

A pity it was grey when you took the photos. The city must look bright and colorful in summer sun and under a blue sky. Nice pictures anyway! :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you Ben!


*
Palaces around Horea Bridge*

first 2 photos - Babos Palace, last 3 photos - Elian Palce



Cluj-Napoca - Babos Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Babos Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Elian Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Elian Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Elian Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you Christos!

*
Cardinal Iuliu Hossu street*



Cluj-Napoca - Cardinal Iuliu Hossu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cardinal Iuliu Hossu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cardinal Iuliu Hossu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cardinal Iuliu Hossu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Nice villas/houses on this street. kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cardinal Iuliu Hossu street*



Cluj-Napoca - Cardinal Iuliu Hossu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cardinal Iuliu Hossu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cardinal Iuliu Hossu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cardinal Iuliu Hossu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cardinal Iuliu Hossu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Central Park*



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Central Park*



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Central Park*



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Central Park*



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

What kind of building is the white one? It looks like a theater to me, but I'm not sure...


----------



## Pop Bogdan

It was a Casino, but now it is a Centre of Urban Culture and it's used for various exhibitions.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Along Someșul Mic river*



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Along Someșul Mic river*



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Along Someșul Mic river*



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you Christos and thanks all for looking in! 

*Along Someșul Mic river*



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Along Someșul Mic river*



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very good, very nice; keep them coming


----------



## openlyJane

Nice pictures. Those red telephone boxes seem to get everywhere.....


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely update! Along Someșul Mic river - my favourite kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thanks Christos, Jane and Roman for your comments. I appreciate it. Thank you all for looking to my photos ! :cheers:


*Along Someșul Mic river*



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Along Someșul Mic river*



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cetățuia (Citadel) hill*



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cetățuia (Citadel) hill*



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cetățuia (Citadel) hill*


In the first picture is Belvedere Hotel built in the early '70s


Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Interesting chapel/church on the hill.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Actually, it is a Monument of National Heroes


*Cetățuia (Citadel) hill*


In the last photo, the moat of the old fortress


Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cetățuia (Citadel) hill*



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Central Park, yesterday*


a snow day in the mid April; in the same day in morning, the snow layer was bigger than in these pics


Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Central Park, yesterday*



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Central Park, yesterday*



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Central Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cetățuia (Citadel) hill*



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful pictures!
The snowy park looks beautiful.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you Gratteciel!


*Cetățuia (Citadel) hill*



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Cetățuia (Citadel) hill*



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cetățuia (Citadel) hill*



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

Fine updates - love the tulips in the snow! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you yansa and everyone for looking in! 



*Cetățuia (Citadel) hill*



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Cetățuia (Citadel) hill*



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca seen from Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Cetățuia (Citadel) hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Universității (University's) street*



Cluj-Napoca - Universității street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Universității street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Universității street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Universității street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Universității street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Pedestrian streets in the old city*


Potaissa St., Fortăreței St. and Inocențiu Micu-Klein St. 

in the first 2 pics is a part of what's left from the old walls that once surrounded the city


Cluj-Napoca - Potaissa street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Potaissa street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Fortăreței street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Inocențiu Micu Klein street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Inocențiu Micu Klein street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Erolior (Heroes) Boulevard*



Cluj-Napoca - Erolior Boulevard by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Erolior Boulevard by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Erolior Boulevard by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Erolior Boulevard by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Erolior Boulevard by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Someșul Mic river*


second pic - the Elisabeth pedestrian bridge (1901), third pic - building of the Technical University


Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Very impressing updates, Pop Bogdan! kay:

Have many favourites:

861/2
862/9
863/5
864/5
865/2 and 3

Thank you for showing us! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you very much yansa and Christos for your comments and thanks all for looking to my photos!  



*Someșul Mic river*



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Urania Palace, 1910, architect Géza Kappeter * 


and other buildings around Horea Bridge


Cluj-Napoca - Urania Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr 



Cluj-Napoca - Urania Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr




















Cluj-Napoca - Urania Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Bank of Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

Very beautiful, Pop Bogdan! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Train station square*


with the ''small train station'' built in the '70s for short distance routes, currently not in use


Cluj-Napoca - the little train station by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - the little train station by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - the little train station by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - the little train station by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - the little train station by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

The first and the last pic have a lovely light! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Train station square*


The exposed steam locomotive was made 1956 in Reșița factories. It had a maximum speed of 80 km/h and it was in use until 2000. In the last pic is the train station built in 1902, architect Ferenc Pfaff, partly reconstructed in 1959, after the WWII bombing (2 June 1944). 


Cluj-Napoca - Train station square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Train station square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Train station square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Train station square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful train station!


----------



## yansa

Love the third pic! :applause:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
"Alexandru Borza" Botanical Garden*


It was *founded in 1872* by Brassai Samuel. Its director in 1905 was Aladár Richter, than Páter Béla, Győrffy István and than overtaken 1920 by the local university, and by Alexandru Borza.
In addition to its role as a tourist destination, the garden also serves as a teaching and research center as part of the Babeș-Bolyai University.
The garden is over 14 hectares in area, with over 10,000 plants from throughout the world. It is divided into ornamental, phytogeographic (geobotanical), systematic (taxonomical), economic, and medicinal sections. Romanian flora and vegetation are represented by plants from the Transylvanian plains, the Carpathian Mountains, Banat, etc.
Among the Botanical Garden's interesting attractions are the *Japanese Garden* (a garden in Japanese style, with a brook and a Japanese-style house), the *Roman Garden with archeological remains from the Roman colony of Napoca, among them a statue of Ceres*, goddess of cereals and bread, alongside cultivated plants that dominate contemporary Romanian agriculture. 


Cluj-Napoca - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr 



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr 



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr 



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr 



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely set! #877 kay:


----------



## yansa

Such a nice update: Wonderful Botanical Garden, and Ceres sits between the tulips! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thanks yansa and Roman for your comments! 




yansa said:


> Such a nice update: Wonderful Botanical Garden, and Ceres sits between the tulips! kay:


Well, that's not exactly the ancient statue of Ceres, it is a modern one. 


*"Alexandru Borza" Botanical Garden*


In the first 2 photos is the Roman Garden with the ancient statue of Ceres. There are also 2 sarcophagi, also remains from the old Roman city (not in the photos).


Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*"Alexandru Borza" Botanical Garden*



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

Really lovely! :applause:
The wonderful lilac...


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
"Alexandru Borza" Botanical Garden*



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

Wonderful tulip pictures, thank you, Bogdan! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful botanical garden!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you Christos, Why-Why and yansa for your comments, thank you all for looking in!​

*"Alexandru Borza" Botanical Garden*



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca Botanical Garden by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



...and these were the last pics from the Botanical Garden, for now


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much, Bogdan, for this nice impressions of the beautiful garden! 
Hoping for more of it later...


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Republicii (first 2 pics) and Avram Iancu streets*



Cluj-Napoca - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Around Feroviarilor (Railwaymen's) Park*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

Beautiful church, nice updates, Bogdan! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*
Feroviarilor (Railwaymen's) Park*


The park is neglected. It was an amusement park, with a railroad. Until last year it belonged to the state railway company who has not invested in the park in the recent years. Since last year, the park belongs to the city administration, so, perhaps we'll see sooner or later a change of the park.


Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Pepsi ad? :lol:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Skopje/Скопје;141090728 said:


> ^^
> 
> Pepsi ad? :lol:


In the last picture? No, I think it's Polandball 


*
Constanța street*



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

Beautiful pic with the church! kay:

Ferovilarior Park: On the other hand - neglected means a little savaged,
and savaged is good for the animals.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Avram Iancu square*


in the last 2 pics is the Palace of the Orthodox Archbishopric of Cluj, 1887, architect Balázs Debreczeni


Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Avram Iancu square*


pics 1-3 - The "Dormition of the Mother of God" Orthodox Cathedral, 1923-1933, architects George Cristinel & Constantin Pomponiu
pics 4-5 - a part of the Avram Iancu monument and the National Theatre, 1904-1906, Fellner & Helmer
pic 6 - The Chamber of Commerce and Industry and the Commodity Exchange (now, an army building), 1930-1931, also here it is Cinema "Victoria" 


Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr 



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Impressive Cathedral!


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Union square*



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## skymantle

I luv the theatre....secessionist style it seems. The cathedral has a very neo-byzantine portico too. Interesting city with eclectic architecture. :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Very nice place with enough space (and seats) to relax! kay:


----------



## Benonie

Nice pictures, interesting thread!


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you yansa, Ben and skymantle for your comments and thank you all for your likes and for looking to my photos of Cluj! ​

*Horea street*

first 3 pics - Reformed church, 1898


Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

A beautiful church, Bogdan! kay:
At the last pic in the distance we see a door with two golden onion-domed towers.
To which building do they belong?


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Horea street​*


yansa said:


> A beautiful church, Bogdan! kay:
> At the last pic in the distance we see a door with two golden onion-domed towers.
> To which building do they belong?


Well, the roof of the towers is more like silver, they look golden because they were hit by the sun's rays; they belong to the *Neolog Synagogue* (1st pic), architect Izidor Hegner, 1886-1887, partially rebuilt in 1927 and 1944; the only which is still in use out of 4 that existed in the interwar era.

in the 3rd picture is the recently renovated "St. Nicholas" Orthodox church, 1932-1934; in the 5th pic, to the right, is the Széki Palace, 1893, Gothic Revival style, architect Samu Pecz


Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flick



Cluj-Napoca - Horea street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The church St. Nickolas is really beautiful.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for giving me more information about the Neolog Synagogue, Bogdan!
The Saint Nicholas Church also is very nice.
Beautiful architecture and pics! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures.
How beautiful the sunlight on that beautiful church tower and the other great buildings.


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely sunlight effect on those buildings!


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you Chris, Skopje, Yansa, Gratteciel and Why-Why for your kind comments! I appreciate it! Thank you everyone for looking in! 


*Colina Park in Mănăștur district*


first pic, a view towards Grigorescu district


Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

Great park with beautiful birch trees! kay:

(By the way, I like the slogan "Perhaps you need a little Romania"  )


----------



## capricorn2000

lovely! Horea street has an interesting and unique character and nice to stroll along.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you, yansa and capricorn for your comments!

*Colina Park*



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

What a beautiful park! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Horea street kay:

Colina Park kay:

Really wonderful pictures!


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Colina Park*



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Colina Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

Very nice pictures (with shadow  )! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Thank you!​

*Along Someșul Mic river*



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa

Nice update from Romania, Bogdan! kay:

Very interesting "stone fence"-element on the roof of the house to the right!



Pop Bogdan said:


> Cluj-Napoca - Along Someșul Mic river by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr
> ​


----------

